# Burny Les Paul Help



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Trying to get some info on this. I have a potential trade in the works, and this would be nice to have until my Dano is done.

Supposed to be 80s MIJ. I'm not familiar with the logo. I know some have no serial number.

Any info?


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Did you sell your Monty, or are you looking for a second guitar? Not sure about that Burny as far as year -- got any full body shots? They're generally pretty high quality instruments.

W.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

King Loudness said:


> Did you sell your Monty, or are you looking for a second guitar? Not sure about that Burny as far as year -- got any full body shots? They're generally pretty high quality instruments.
> 
> W.


Monty is a keeper. Traded the Burtone Tele for the Headstrong amp. I'm down to one. It is in dire need of a set-up. 

Here's the full front. New SS frets and grover tuners.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So far, I suspect this is a Burny RLC-55. The only thing I don't understand is the heel carve is different.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

My first impression is that it is a newer Chinese model. I never saw that logo before. Can you get a pic of the pots? Most mij will have full sized pots.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> My first impression is that it is a newer Chinese model. I never saw that logo before. Can you get a pic of the pots? Most mij will have full sized pots.


I just found out the pots have been swapped as well as the pick-ups, frets, etc. I may be swapping a pedal for it, so it'll still be worth it if it plays nice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Take an hour to learn, then do your own setups in 10 minutes. You're a very smart guy, have the tools. It's a Zen thing doing setups, I think you'd like it.

Gonna guess the post that popped in above me says Chinois.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I just found out the pots have been swapped as well as the pick-ups, frets, etc. I may be swapping a pedal for it, so it'll still be worth it if it plays nice.


If it’s to YOUR interest (ie: good trade/resale) and you don’t use the pedal, I say do it.
Do you get a good chance to look at it at the swap or is it a Canada post thing?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Take an hour to learn, then do your own setups in 10 minutes. You're a very smart guy, have the tools. It's a Zen thing doing setups, I think you'd like it.
> 
> Gonna guess the post that popped in above me says Chinois.


Ha, I just ordered an e-book for setting up electric guitars. I also just grabbed a measurement tool and a truss rod wrench.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> If it’s to YOUR interest (ie: good trade/resale) and you don’t use the pedal, I say do it.
> Do you get a good chance to look at it at the swap or is it a Canada post thing?


The guy wants two eventides. The space and the timefactor.

I'm thinking just the space, or the pitchfactor and timefactor.

I will see the guitar in person.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I really don't think that is MIJ. 
Check with the guys at MLP.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I really don't think that is MIJ.
> Check with the guys at MLP.


Actually, it might be. I just read that 2 screws on the TRC is usually MIJ, 3 is MIK/MIC. 

Fernandes is still a MIJ company but largely imports from China. Again, I suggest posting at MLP Or maybe even the Tokai forum. (If MIJ is important to you)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Actually, it might be. I just read that 2 screws on the TRC is usually MIJ, 3 is MIK/MIC.
> 
> Fernandes is still a MIJ company but largely imports from China. Again, I suggest posting at MLP Or maybe even the Tokai forum. (If MIJ is important to you)


Unfortunately, I can't remember my account at MLP.

I could ask him to remove the truss cover and take a photo. If there's an extra hole in there, it'll likely be MIC. It's just that the new ones don't seem to have that heel carve. Around the time this couldn't been built, it could've been a custom order, but I doubt it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I put the pics up on the Fernandes/Burny FB group that I'm in, someone will know in there.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

It's not MIJ and it's not 80's. It's a newer MIC model.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Something stinks about that headstock inlay too....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I put the pics up on the Fernandes/Burny FB group that I'm in, someone will know in there.


I sent a request to be their friend, so i can post or see posts.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

adcandour said:


> I sent a request to be their friend, so i can post or see posts.


Here's an answer that I got from one of the gurus there - 

" At best we’d place it around 2000-2001 and Chinese, but there are too few photos and too many upgrades/changes already. 
The current seller didn’t send any extra photos (or did you get some, Rikard?). Seems “home improved”, but the inlay is possibly the worst job I’ve ever seen on a Burny. 
Never seen the logo cut as bad as that. It’s also rather small and the guitar is kind of a mix between a Standard and a Custom. 
Weird. Of course - never say never when it comes to Japanese brands, but this thing reeks of some monkey business..."


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll check with the guys at MLP as well.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

It's some kind of a Cherry burst custom but there's no binding around the headstock which makes it look strange.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw this one at Canadian tire in the tune section. Lol. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Did you ever get a solid answer on this?


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Tokai Forum - a subsidiary of TokaiRegistry.com :: Index
Go here - they have a section on burny guitars - you may find more info. or ask and likely someone will have some knowledge.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Did you ever get a solid answer on this?


The facebook page was a real help. 

The guy said he'd send me all the pics I needed, but never followed through.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The facebook page was a real help.
> 
> The guy said he'd send me all the pics I needed, but never followed through.


Probably all the same guys on the FB page.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> The guy said he'd send me all the pics I needed, but never followed through.


More pics here on Reverb.
Burny RLC LP contoured heel and body, stainless steel frets + free Gibson padded case

Maybe the guy thinks it’ll be easier to flip/move pedals than a guitar.
I’d lowball him. He’s a store front.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

SaucyJack said:


> It's not MIJ and it's not 80's. It's a newer MIC model.


I'm with you on this one


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> More pics here on Reverb.
> Burny RLC LP contoured heel and body, stainless steel frets + free Gibson padded case
> 
> Maybe the guy thinks it’ll be easier to flip/move pedals than a guitar.
> I’d lowball him. He’s a store front.


I actually just emailed him today to ask where those pics are. He's probably not going to respond. It's undoubtedly an MIC model.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> I’d lowball him. He’s a store front.


The Reverb ad states "Sam's Shop" which is apparently in Fergus, Ontario.

@adcandour Not all that far from you. 
Maybe you could see it in person. 
Apologies if all of this well known.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

950$ is nuts. Its not even worth haggling over. You should just move on.
Unless you are trading for a 300$ guitar.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> The Reverb ad states "Sam's Shop" which is apparently in Fergus, Ontario.
> 
> @adcandour Not all that far from you.
> Maybe you could see it in person.
> Apologies if all of this well known.


It was a local kijiji transaction initially, but I'm walking away from it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> 950$ is nuts. Its not even worth haggling over. You should just move on.
> Unless you are trading for a 300$ guitar.


I already have.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I thought the Chinese copies all had serial numbers.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> I thought the Chinese copies all had serial numbers.


That's pretty racist, dude.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's pretty racist, dude.


I think it identifies as a Japanese guitar, that's all that matters.


----------

